# Iberital MC2 problem



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

I just put some new beans in my MC2 which I just got second hand off of here. Ive been through 250g of beans just fine but these instantly locked the machine. I took the top off/ upper burr and cleared all of the inside but now there is a really loud clicking/ hitting noise even when the outer burr is removed. It seems like it is coming from below the burrs, inside the motor maybe.

Whilst the burr spins if i drop a bean on (even set to very coarse) it instantly locks again.

Video: 




Any ideas?

Thanks, Neil


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Few teeth missing of the drive cog perhaps, I am pretty sure those use a drive cog....could be wrong? Perhaps something in the next batch of beans jammed the teeth, as I think you said it was working fine until you moved to a new bag of beans?

I always say people must check and check the beans before they go into the grinder hopper....never just open bag and tip them straight in, i'm not saying you didn't check, just that sometimes there is unwanted materiel in there.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try whipping the bottom burr off, its a reverse thread so clockwise to undo it, underneath that is a plastic "star" it sounds like something maybe stuck between that and the bottom burr or have maybe broken the star and thats causing problems, Happy Donkey can source the starts pretty cheaply also Andy (Coffeebean) may be able to get them as well.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

well nothing obvious has come out/is still there :s


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Dave said, it could have been something in the beans.

Did you adjust the M/ch when you changed the beans ?

Did you adjust the M/ch with it running?


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

No and no, I guess there must have been something, no damage to the burrs I can see, I've only had it 2 days


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The MC 2 does have nylon /plastic cogs, any sudden shock eg something in the beans could have stripped some teeth.

With the M/ch running touch a pencil or piece of wood against the burr, if the burr stops but the motor / noise continues I would say you have stripped some teeth off a cog.

Some thing else to bear in mind, it may not be something the size of a bean that locked the M/ch. When you consider the fineness of the grind it could be a VERY small piece of metal or stone. Look for damage on the burrs with a magnifying glass !!!.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Try whipping the bottom burr off, its a reverse thread so clockwise to undo it, underneath that is a plastic "star" it sounds like something maybe stuck between that and the bottom burr or have maybe broken the star and thats causing problems, Happy Donkey can source the starts pretty cheaply also Andy (Coffeebean) may be able to get them as well.


Oh I didn't see this for some reason. Looks like I'm just going to need to strip it down till I find the issue.

I had to strip my Gaggia the first day I had it too, coffee cursed! Thanks guys, I will return with updates.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Oh and I can't see any damage to the burrs, hopefully whatever it was just stopped them. There was quite a lot of sticky, very fine grinds built up which might have contributed to the jam.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To remove the grinder/ motor assembly, release the screws holding it down to the case and lift carefully.The connections are very small

push fit connectors (not much room or free play). When released lift out ready for disassembly, take note of any thin shim washers.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Yep it was the cog, new one ordered from Happy Donkey.

Cheers guys!


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

ok so it was fine, was trying to dial it in, i was still quite far from getting a fine enough grind when it just happened again, exactly the same. Anyone want an MC2 for parts? pretty much just never want to see it again


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

I can only think that there's something slightly off with the machine which results in it doing this :s


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Strip as much as you can and check everything for damage!

Stick with it, im sure it will come good....


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're having problems with the grinder, I honestly had no trouble at all with it. I only have 2 coffees a day so it's not had a hard life at all. Hope you get it going as they are a good little grinder.


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Has anyone else changed taken their's apart? I'm wondering if i could have done something wrong


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 7123


Think this is yours!


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Unfortunately not! I think that was posted incorrectly on another forum - unless I'm completely wrong!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the broken cog and the internals with how it's sitting in the grinder. Although I really don't like the MC2, the cog shouldn't strip like that. Also any other shots you think are relevant. As the other person said, best not to give up on it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> View attachment 7123
> 
> 
> Think this is yours!


MC2 has a small conical burr set so deffo not that diagram , that looks more like a Brasilia/Rossi RR45.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

nvening said:


> ok so it was fine, was trying to dial it in, i was still quite far from getting a fine enough grind when it just happened again, exactly the same. Anyone want an MC2 for parts? pretty much just never want to see it again


Were you trying to adjust it with the machine running????


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Nope, I have an exam tomorrow so will post pics after that


----------

